# UTV Plowing Gravel



## SkiJohnnyB (Jul 25, 2009)

Ranger 500EFI w/ 60" Moose County...

The shoes are tiny!! 

Are there oversized shoes available? 

Has anyone ever tried the slotted pipe/yard gard on an atv.....I suspect you'd run into down pressure issues.

Did a bunch of searches on the site to no avail yesterday from my deer stand


----------



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

wait till it freezes and plow it slowly. the pipe cut in half on the cutting edge would prob work ok!


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a Can-Am plow that has big 4" round shoes on it. Works awesome on gravel. Maybe see if you can find the shoes off one and mount them to yours. I think Warn makes some too.


----------



## SkiJohnnyB (Jul 25, 2009)

I slotted a 2" schd 80 conduit as a test piece. It works great! I will look for the oversized shoes though..Thanks!!


----------



## bjepple (Feb 3, 2013)

I have used a slotted 1 1/2" SCH 40 PVC on a 54" plow for several years with good success and finally broke it in the last snow. I have heard using ABS is better because it is more flexable in cold weather. Around here all I have found in ABS is 2" so I tried a piece of 2" PVC I had and it tried to raise over the snow where the 1 1/2" didn't. I also took a piece of 1" and put it on a 36" Snapper blade and it worked well, too. Around here, the rock normally doesn't freeze hard enough to use shoes, they just leave deep ruts in the rock. I think the key is to fit the right diameter pipe to the weight of the plow. If you use it alot, it may be worth using a metal pipe.


----------

